# Ryanair Credit Card charge



## tosullivan (31 Mar 2008)

I just booked flights with Ryanair for 4 people and got charged €4 per person per journey for the credit charge booking.

Can this be legal to charge this?  Didn't ticketmaster get in big pooh for doing this a few yrs back?  Surely its just 1 transaction?

When I buy 4 cinama tickets online, I just get charged a 1 off fee


----------



## macshaned (31 Mar 2008)

tosullivan said:


> I just booked flights with Ryanair for 4 people and got charged €4 per person per journey for the credit charge booking.
> 
> Can this be legal to charge this?  Didn't ticketmaster get in big pooh for doing this a few yrs back?  Surely its just 1 transaction?
> 
> When I buy 4 cinama tickets online, I just get charged a 1 off fee



Unfortunately there's no problem with charging like this at all - assuming you were told before you made your purchase that you were going to be subjected to those charges.


----------



## andrew1977 (31 Mar 2008)

Since the new website was launched they have lobbed in this 4 euro per leg of journey per person.It only used to be per booking wasnt it ?Whats even more annoying is if you use the Ryanair credit card to make the booking it hits you with the same charge.


----------



## soy (1 Apr 2008)

andrew1977 said:


> .It only used to be per booking wasnt it ?



It has been per person per leg for years


----------



## tosullivan (1 Apr 2008)

macshaned said:


> Unfortunately there's no problem with charging like this at all - assuming you were told before you made your purchase that you were going to be subjected to those charges.


I supppose its in their T&C's at the bottom that we all click on regardless


----------



## liaconn (1 Apr 2008)

Myself and a couple of friends flew to Cork over Easter. We were charged 4 euro each to check in at the desk on the way back, as opposed to checking in on line. We, and the Gentleman in the queue behind us, pointed out that their on line facility wasn't working that morning. The attitude seemed to be 'tough'.!


----------



## andrew1977 (1 Apr 2008)

soy said:


> It has been per person per leg for years


 
But i dont think it was as high as 4 euro each way per person ??


----------



## Jock04 (1 Apr 2008)

andrew1977 said:


> But i dont think it was as high as 4 euro each way per person ??


 

Wasn't it €5 for a while, and €2 for a debit card, until they stopped taking debit cards in Ireland?


----------



## Sylvester3 (1 Apr 2008)

I got fed up with them after they treated my wife horribly at the check in desk, so I have used Aer Lingus ever since. Fewer trips mind you, but at least you feel like you are a paying customer rather than a cow to be milked and herded.


----------



## gianni (2 Apr 2008)

andrew1977 said:


> But i dont think it was as high as 4 euro each way per person ??


 

It used to be 2.50 per person each way.


----------



## bacchus (2 Apr 2008)

tosullivan said:


> When I buy 4 cinama tickets online, I just get charged a 1 off fee


 
When i buy 4 adult seats, i get charged 4 * 0.60c = €2.40 for online booking. So, i guess it depends on the cinema.

Going back to Ryanair, forget about individual charges and just check the bottom line figure.... Still much cheaper in most cases than any other airlines.


----------



## Diego Murphy (28 Jun 2008)

I got charge €24 as a credit card charge for booking 3 return flights.  This is an absolute farce.  Can't understand how this charge can be charged per person.  As far as the card merchant is concerned, this is one transaction, not 3.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jun 2008)

Yes it one transaction per booking. Ryanair are most likely paying 1.5% max commission to their merchant bank, so that is €1.50 per €100. So they are making a profit off the charges. No doubt at all there. I wouldn't have a problem if they were up front and showed the charge at the start of the booking process as this is an unavoidable charge. 

Now Clubman will weigh in by saying you can go elsewhere and you have a choice etc. But on some routes there is no choice and Ryanair are the only game in town. Personally I reckon their CC charges could be challenegd as being an unfair contract term and unreasonable as it more than covers any losses they would make by accepting a CC. No one has ever challenged them on this.


----------



## superdrog (28 Jun 2008)

If you make the booking with a Halifax Visa Debit card then the fee is only €2.50.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jun 2008)

Still alot more that the actual cost of the service.


----------



## Protocol (29 Jun 2008)

I realise that I should know the answer to this question, but do Ryanair accept Irish debit cards, i.e. Laser cards?

Have they ever?

Do they now?

Will they ever?


----------



## bond-007 (29 Jun 2008)

No, they do not accept Laser or Maestro. They did accept laser many years ago.


----------



## ccraig (29 Jun 2008)

*Ryanair double charge*

I booked a ryanair flight last week and they charged me for two seats and issued two etickets. I mentioned it to someone at the desk in the aiport and they said that i wasnt the first person that it happened to that week.

I might not have noticed and imagine there are others out there too


----------



## yc2405 (3 Jul 2008)

Well, thats Ryanair for you.  Its completely legal, as its in their small print, but as most people just go on & find a deal & book without reading (me included) there's not much you can do now.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

yc2405 said:


> Well, thats Ryanair for you.  Its completely legal, as its in their small print, but as most people just go on & find a deal & book without reading (me included) there's not much you can do now.


That's *some consumers *for you!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> I got fed up with them after they treated my wife horribly at the check in desk, so I have used Aer Lingus ever since. Fewer trips mind you, but at least you feel like you are a paying customer rather than a cow to be milked and herded.


My most recent flights with _AL _were largely indistinguishable from _Ryanair_ ones. Basic but did the job.


----------



## bacchus (3 Jul 2008)

yc2405 said:


> Well, thats Ryanair for you. Its completely legal, as its in their small print


 
Forget about individual charges... look at the bottom price figure.


----------



## minion (6 Jul 2008)

They charge €5 for a visa debit card now too.


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> My most recent flights with _AL _were largely indistinguishable from _Ryanair_ ones. Basic but did the job.


 
Clubman, how can you say that? On AL you have an assigned seat and a tray table. I would call those distinguishable differences.


----------



## dieter1 (30 Jul 2008)

I just got charged E20 as a credit card charge for two people return to cork.  the flights were E58.  The credit card companies charge an average of 1.5%, so it should be .87 cent.  By charging E20, this is a 2300% markup on their costs.

Bad maths (probably) aside, I'm not complaining, its way cheaper than the train, but an eye opener none the less.


----------



## galwegian44 (30 Jul 2008)

I normally travel Ryanair about 40 times a year and Aer Lingus about ten times. In my opinion there is a vast difference and my preference (notwithstanding the cost) would be Aer Lingus.

Howeeeeeever, as you can see I travel with Ryanair more than 4 times as much as Aer Lingus so cost is extremely important and for that reason alone it's difficult to criticise them. Plenty of others reasons though!

Today FM challenged Ryanair's new Marketing manager on the credit card charges last week and he made an idiot of himself as he stated (quite stutteringly) that Ryanair had to pay for each passenger, not each transaction. Obviously a lie, which caused consternation on the Today FM phone lines and even led to an article in the Sunday Times, excerpt follows;

"_Ryanair's attempt to justify its controversial ¤5 fee per flight for credit card bookings has been dismissed by the banking industry. _
_The airline claimed last week that it is charged a handling fee by banks for every passenger included in a single credit card transaction. The banks have told The Sunday Times that this is not correct. _
_A caller to The Last Word on Today FM last week queried why a person booking 10 passengers on a return flight and paying in a single credit card transaction would be charged a card handling fee of €100. _
_Stephen McNamara, Ryanair’s spokesman, said: “All of those processes go to Visa 10 separate times as well so we have to make sure that we are covered in order to cover the costs_.” 

Full story at http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article4407892.ece



ClubMan said:


> My most recent flights with _AL _were largely indistinguishable from _Ryanair_ ones. Basic but did the job.


----------

